# Another Cheapy Runabout Gets a Makeover.



## okcharlie

Hi all.....thought i'd share this little gem i'm working on at the moment. It's a 2002 Clio Dynamique that's lacked a bit of TLC for a while. It's not a dog by any means but looks can be deceptive! There's plenty of debris/dirt interior wise and all the usual 12 years worth of Tar/Moss/Traffic Film & Fallout to deal with externally. Not going to rush this one to be honest due to work/family things but it'll get the usual hit with the Wheels off etc. Here are a few before's to get started........

WP_20140919_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So plenty to deal with and keep me busy for a while! Had a quick flat down of the Headlamp Lenses before close of play. Used the usual range of Wet & Dry up to 2500 for now but need to refine a little with 3000 & 5000 before polishing....

WP_20140919_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140919_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking so far and i'll post up progress as it happens.

Cheers.


----------



## luke w

Oooh that should keep u out of trouble for a while! Look forward to seeing your progress reports!


----------



## rf860

Subscribed. Really enjoy your write ups. Old everyday cars are more rewarding.


----------



## M3simon

Subscribled. Looks like a good little project.


----------



## Cookies

Definitely subscribed to this! I absolutely love the 'recovery' type threads!!

Cheers, really looking forward to your write up.

Cooks


----------



## MDC250

These are great little cars I had a silver 1.2 dynamique on a 02 plate back in the day, will be nice to see this one returned to former glory 

Subscribed.


----------



## VenomUK

Looking forward to seeing this transformed. I think these are the most impressive threads on this forum.


----------



## s29nta

looking forward to this:thumb:


----------



## Peter D

Looking forward to this! Amazing how a photograph can be deceptive - in the initial ones the car looked great from a distance.
Peter


----------



## Dixondmn

Why do owners hide things under their rear bench? How does this happen?


----------



## Christian6984

Looking forward to the rest, as above doesn't initially look too bad, seems like a lot of the headlights end up hazy on these now, mine never did suppose they were regularly polished



Dixondmn said:


> Why do owners hide things under their rear bench? How does this happen?


As a bonus I Found about £15 down back of my seats when I bought mine


----------



## Ravinder

I don't understand how the pen is in the middle under the passenger rear bench. How does it get in that position?! Ha.


----------



## subarufreak

this will be epic again!


----------



## ColinG

Got your work cut out there!


----------



## ocdetailer

Certainly a lot of grime hiding there. How do you get a URL to embed Flickr photos? I can only get a link to my whole photo stream.


----------



## Mean & clean

It just goes to show how from a distance a car can look great. Some of those close ups looked minging!

Have fun!


----------



## Kiashuma

Looks like this will be a tidy little car once the work is done. Really like your threads :thumb:


----------



## recarouk

love these threads, had a 1.2 Dynamique a few years back, cracking little cars, as a side tip when you clean the engine bay watch out for the coil pack, i didnt, and paid the price (£38 for a new one + a set of plugs!!)


----------



## okcharlie

Hi all....many thanks for the interest so far! Some work done today - mainly wet work getting all the grime off and cleaning the engine bay etc. Managed to get 3 of the Wheels off today - was losing light towards the end so will box that off another day. 1st job was to refine and polish those Headlamps I left last night. Here are some progress pics......

WP_20140920_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Above was flatted using 3000 & 5000 3M Trizact Discs on a rotary.

WP_20140920_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally polished with Menz FG400 then refined with SF4000

WP_20140920_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same on the other side

WP_20140920_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Doors and Sills cleaned with a bit Tardis working well...

WP_20140920_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So with all the main grime etc gone time to get the wheels off.....

WP_20140920_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Malco Brakeoff applied...

WP_20140920_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All done...De Tarred - quick polish and touch up.

WP_20140920_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Sorry for the poor images that follow as the light was crap!

WP_20140920_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140920_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Still a bit to do with the interior etc........will post up again when i get on it.

Cheers for now.


----------



## MDC250

That's a cracking start, looking tons better already. Wheels have cleaned up well


----------



## s29nta

cracking stuff this:thumb:


----------



## matt_83

Top work so far! :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

As always, nothing but first class work, lovely jubbly


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Great work as always, looking forward to further updates


----------



## James2614

Norfolk boy here, looking for help if you can offer it  haha


----------



## lshigham

Great thing with cars neglected like that is the improvement is massive, looking great :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston

Fantastic. My first Renault Clio was the exact same as this. Same colour the lot. Loved that car. Cleans very very well and is a beautiful colour clean. Top work mate can't wait to see the finished article


----------



## Christian6984

Excellent work, coming along nicely there. Also good positioning of the trolley jack, the renault jack is pants and bends the sills on these, couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it about to ruin the sill and never used it ever again. Shame as all round was a brilliant little car


----------



## -damon-

thats looking pretty impressive


----------



## Steve_6R

Excellent work! Looking forward to seeing the rest of it


----------



## potter88

Looks a lot on there mate. Nice to see another norfolk lad on here lol


----------



## FabrizioTDI

awesome


----------



## Guest

Great work:thumb:....Much prefer this type of thread to the..."Just charged a footballer £4k to wash his new car"


----------



## tenyearsafter

Holy crap, that before shot of the filler cap open was like opening the door of a student flat.


----------



## Kiashuma

That Malco stuff works well. Any more info on it?
Great work so far.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Those wheels look incredible! As does the other general cleaning as well - some serious hard graft going on there.

What sort of products did you clean the engine bay and door shuts with?


----------



## Raimon

Top job man.


----------



## kwaka jack

Excellent work. I love these type of threads :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Thanks for all the comments - really appreciate it!



Kiashuma said:


> That Malco stuff works well. Any more info on it?
> Great work so far.


The Malco 'Brakeoff' I bought from a company called 'Autosgleaming'. It costs roughly £16.00 and works really well on the backs of Alloys that haven't been touched for a long time. It's pretty hard to find in the UK but give those guys a try. Be warned tho - if you get it on your skin wash it off quick if you leave it too long it can burn!

To answer another question - the Engine/ Door Shuts etc are all cleaned with AS G101 using a variety of brushes. I sometimes use a little AS Tardis on any oily/greasy bits to help removal.

Cheers


----------



## s_hosgood

Great work, will look like a new car when finished. Is there a trim or seal missing around the windscreen? _(may have been mentioned before?)_


----------



## BREMBO

love your threads great work!


----------



## Kiashuma

s_hosgood said:


> Great work, will look like a new car when finished. Is there a trim or seal missing around the windscreen? _(may have been mentioned before?)_


I think its been removed for cleaning, its not missing in the original photos :thumb:


----------



## GAVSY

A cracking job there mate, wheels and arches look awesome!

I'll be having a go at those myself after the winters done its worst to the arches


----------



## okcharlie

Kiashuma said:


> I think its been removed for cleaning, its not missing in the original photos :thumb:


Yes.....both windscreen trims were removed to clean thoroughly and refit in the correct position.


----------



## okcharlie

Hi all.......just a quick update. Due to work and a short family holiday i've not been able to do anything on the car recently but i managed to get a few hours today. First job was to remove some bits of trim and all the items in the spare wheel well.

WP_20141003_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Boot Dry vacumed out....

WP_20141003_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some random hidden dust and fluff......

WP_20141003_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick brush and vac....

WP_20141003_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some more debris and dust removed.....

WP_20141003_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

12 years worth of Makeup/Sweat and Grime.......

WP_20141003_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After a variety of brushes and AS G101......

WP_20141003_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Shiny steering wheel with same as above....

WP_20141003_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141003_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same process as the Gearknob.......

WP_20141003_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Drivers foot well after a good vacuum ready for AS G101

WP_20141003_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

G101 done ready for some light dressing later......

WP_20141003_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Under the rear seats all cleaned with G101 ready for the seats.....

WP_20141003_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Spare wheel all back with the tools/holder all cleaned.

WP_20141003_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So all interior debris removed and ready for plastics/trim to be cleaned throughout. Hopefully weather permitting should be able to box it off tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Cookies

Fantastic so far chum!!!

Keep 'em coming.

Cooks


----------



## T.C

A task and a half is needed on this car!

Great job so far looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Cookies

Btw meant to say that the Malco Brake Off looks like incredibly effective stuff! I had a look on the net there and it looks like it's fairly hard to get. Were you able to source it in the UK?

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie

Hi again.....bit more progress today till it started to pee down! First job was to Clean the rear wheel i didn't have time to do earlier......

Start

WP_20141004_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Malco working again.....

WP_20141004_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tardis doing it's stuff.....

WP_20141004_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Brake Drum cleaned and painted with all Mud/Grime removed and dressed.....

WP_20141004_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel refitted all polished and touched in where necessary...

WP_20141004_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some various interior and close ups.......

WP_20141004_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141004_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So hopefully if we get a dry morning tomorrow i'll be able to finish the windows and fine tune here and there.

Cheers.


----------



## jamie crookston

Brilliant.


----------



## okcharlie

Hi.....the sun is back! Took some photos but having probs with internet connection at the mo so will post up more pics later.

1.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## dreamtheater

Excellent turn around on this. Great looking wee Clio now.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Amazing transformation, it looks box fresh


----------



## pantypoos

WOW This is incredible, any idea of how long you've spent on it so far?


----------



## Cookies

Charlie - that's amazing chum. I love these rags to riches threads. Brill

Cooks


----------



## James Bagguley

That is some damn fine work! Looking wonderful throughout :thumb:


----------



## foggy4ever

Great transformation, well done.


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Such a improvement on this one, looks great now!!


----------



## Guest

Excellent...back to original finish :thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Very nice keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY

Looks fantastic! Such attention to detail!


----------



## okcharlie

Sorry for the delay putting these photos up - one of the downsides of living in the countryside is a very patchy internet service! Hope these all manage to upload.......

3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

8 by jpappleton, on Flickr

9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

10.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

11.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

12.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

13.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

15.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

16.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

17.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

18.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

19.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

20.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

21.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

22.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

23.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

24.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

25.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

26.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

27 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Really enjoyed that one and looking out for the next clean up! Thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## sheepmotors-ton

Awesome job OKCHARLIE! Extreme Detalied!!!


----------



## jamie crookston

Great work. I have really liked what you have done with it. Makes me want to buy one and do it myself. Oh I bought that malco brakeoff and its brilliant I can't believe how easily it bites through all the crap.


----------



## Kirkyworld

Awesome work


----------



## tonyy

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## RabRS

Christ you're good at this!

:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71

Another amazing turnaround, looks brilliant!

Trying to work out what products your using? I see you use G101 on the interior trim (diluted?) and Tardis on the lower body work and greasy bits. Spotted something I've never heard of being used on the wheels (Malco brake off). What else have you got going on here because your results are really stunning!? How do you get the arches looking so good and what are you dressing the plastics / tyres? 

Look forward to your next challenge!

Regards, Jon.


----------



## stipp

Great work there.


----------



## magpieV6

Ooooh, thats one squeeky clean clio now! Super job!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

looks like it just rolled out the factory! top work!


----------



## fatjapp

Amazing top work. Looks like new.


----------



## okcharlie

Many thanks for all the kind comments etc really appreciate it! hoping to get another 'runabout' type clean up very soon. 

Cheers for now.


----------



## davo3587

Great write up and awesome job, what are you using for the wheel arch dressing


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly okcharlie, I'd employ you any day of the week to do my car


----------



## Focusaddict

Job well done.:thumb::buffer:


----------



## shane25

that malco stuff looks good, gonna have to get me some of that.

you've done an amazing job

shane


----------



## 20vKarlos

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

just got in touch with my Malco rep in the US to get me some - cannot believe the turn around on those wheels!!

It's coming next week :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Cracking work as always. Loving the little touches like drums painted and brake calipers.


----------



## okcharlie

Ed_VeeDub said:


> just got in touch with my Malco rep in the US to get me some - cannot believe the turn around on those wheels!!
> 
> It's coming next week :thumb:


Good to hear that.......as mentioned before take care with it on your skin.

Thanks again for the positive comments - appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

okcharlie said:


> Good to hear that.......as mentioned before take care with it on your skin.
> 
> Thanks again for the positive comments - appreciated!
> 
> Cheers


Forgot to ask, what dilution do you recommend?

Also, I'm going to coat my wheels in fk1000p, I imagine even if I used a 1:30 ratio of brake-off it would strip it? Or if not what dilution do you recommend for weekly cleaning?

Ed


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Is the break off stuff more like a break cleaner than a wheel cleaner?


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

*Wheel Arches*

Great job!! What do you use on the arches?


----------



## Fastidious

Impressive looking house in the background!


----------



## okcharlie

Mother-Goose said:


> Is the break off stuff more like a break cleaner than a wheel cleaner?


Hi.....the Malco Brake Off is used on the Alloys.


----------



## okcharlie

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Great job!! What do you use on the arches?


I normally use AS Finish on the Arches etc.

Cheers


----------



## Optimal_Dwayne

Looking Fresh! Nice Turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

okcharlie said:


> Hi.....the Malco Brake Off is used on the Alloys.


I gathered that, I was just wondering if it, chemically, it was basically a break cleaner. Doesn't sound it from what you or the blurb has said though.


----------



## waxtrucker

Good luck


----------



## Starfox

Nice - just read through this complete thread after it was linked from another one. Really gotta learn how to polish the lights up like that!


----------



## Alpha Charlie

aka.eric said:


> Great work:thumb:....Much prefer this type of thread to the..."Just charged a footballer £4k to wash his new car"


This. With bells on.


----------



## Smithyithy

Fantastic turn around!

Don't get em wrong I love reading the professional supercar details, but stuff like this so much more interesting as I can relate to it.

Great work.


----------



## Cooldude196

JDO330 said:


> Another amazing turnaround, looks brilliant!
> 
> Trying to work out what products your using? I see you use G101 on the interior trim (diluted?) and Tardis on the lower body work and greasy bits. Spotted something I've never heard of being used on the wheels (Malco brake off). What else have you got going on here because your results are really stunning!? How do you get the arches looking so good and what are you dressing the plastics / tyres?
> 
> Look forward to your next challenge!
> 
> Regards, Jon.


I would also like to know! Did you manage to find out all the products jon?


----------



## Kabel88

Love your passion for small details and coming in the all the small areas.


----------



## Starbuck88

I love threads like this, I really do.

Proper pictures, proper transformation, great


----------



## marcoijpelaar

nice restoration


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Just shows what can be done to a car no matter what spec or how cherished it is. These threads are the ones that gave inspiration to us newer guys and are great for learning!!!


----------



## Geoffersh

As a newbie on here, I have just read through your thread. It's truly amazing how you have transformed this little car, back to a showroom condition. I take my hat off to you sir!
I doubt whether any professional valet could have done better. Like others on here have said, I just love threads like this. Good luck on any future projects.

Could I ask you where you got that nice blue car jack from and how much it cost? I am looking to buy something similar, for it's compactness. 

Geoff


----------



## bazz

wow great job fella and great turnaround.
looks better than a new car on a forecourt.


----------



## okcharlie

Geoffersh said:


> As a newbie on here, I have just read through your thread. It's truly amazing how you have transformed this little car, back to a showroom condition. I take my hat off to you sir!
> I doubt whether any professional valet could have done better. Like others on here have said, I just love threads like this. Good luck on any future projects.
> 
> Could I ask you where you got that nice blue car jack from and how much it cost? I am looking to buy something similar, for it's compactness.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff many thanks for your comments.....the Alloy Jack seen in the photos was purchased from B&Q a while back as at the time it was on offer at £70 I think. Was a while back tho!

Many thanks for the other positive comments - I should be completing another clean up on a VW Polo Estate over the Xmas hols so looking forward to that.

Cheers for now.


----------



## fester165

that looks like new huge improvement

do you polish your jack aswell


----------



## Rakti

Awesome job okcharlie. I have one of these (2004) and am currently trying to get it to look better but I don't think I'll ever match your efforts. Superb colour btw.


----------



## inderjitbamra

Dixondmn said:


> Why do owners hide things under their rear bench? How does this happen?


Lol.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely Jubbly, it probably wasn't that clean new.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I remember your posts from way back in the day!
Glad you’re still posting these types of threads. 

I’d love to do this, especially now that I have a unit to work in... hmm, maybe I’ll be looking for a project shortly :lol:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilG40

20vKarlos said:


> I remember your posts from way back in the day!
> Glad you're still posting these types of threads.
> 
> I'd love to do this, especially now that I have a unit to work in... hmm, maybe I'll be looking for a project shortly :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a post from back in the day, near enough 5 years old.


----------



## Rakti

Does anyone feel that charlie picked a pretty good specimen to start with? No dents, no bumpers out of line! Notwithstanding that the work was top notch.


----------



## Richard1973

It seems that he stopped posting all of a sudden. Used to enjoy his turnarounds. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Mark R5

Read this from start to finish. Clearly missed it first time around. Cracking turnaround! I do like threads like this I must admit :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

Love these threads. Just been on Charlies profile and found there are loads more!


----------

